
Show HN: Simple Weather Oracle for Tezos (built with Go, Michelson and Dark Sky) - m___p
http://martin.pospech.cz/post/getting_started_with_tezos_4/
======
m___p
It's an article about building a relatively rudimentary oracle. For
production, there's at least a few (but more likely a lot of) extra things to
solve.

If you want to skip right to the repo, it's here:
[https://gitlab.com/thisandthat/oracle_precip](https://gitlab.com/thisandthat/oracle_precip)

If you have any questions, ask away!

(I'd like to avoid linking my HN pseudonymity to my public identity, so I'm
using a separate account. Hope that's not against any rules.)

